# Intense SS - Woher günstig und welche Gabel?



## Paolo (11. August 2008)

Hi, könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich möglichst günstig ein Intense SS medium oder small in works raw herbekomme?
Und welche möglichst leichte Gabel würdet ihr für den Freeride Einsatz empfehlen?
Totem, Lyrik, Wotan...?


----------



## walo (11. August 2008)

staaten
fox van rc2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (11. August 2008)

der christiaan will seins wieder loswerden.. einfach mal ne pm zukommen lassen.
fox van würd ich auch wieder nehmen


----------



## Christiaan (11. August 2008)

schreib mir mal ein e-mail: [email protected]


----------

